

Specialization is Outdated - dylangs1030
http://rulius.wordpress.com/2011/11/22/specialization-outdated/

======
kstenerud
Specialization is most definitely not outdated.

\- You can specialize in embedded development.

\- You can specialize in DSP development.

\- You can specialize in iOS or Android development.

\- You can specialize in Windows, Linux, or Mac development.

\- You can specialize in various forms of enterprise development.

\- You can specialize in web app development, using some of the various
technologies available.

About the only thing that has changed is that web apps make up a much larger
segment than they used to.

Web development is more complicated than traditional app development because
your model is always served over a network and is few-to-many rather than one-
to-one, you have far less control over the client environment, and the number
of technologies in the space is still huge since there hasn't been a major
shake-out yet.

But even web development, big though it is, is a specialization.

Programming + UI design is fine for a startup, but for a larger company you
wouldn't want to do that. Hire a specialist for the UI and a specialist for
the software development.

